# Protektor nicht nur für die Downhillfraktion sinnvoll?



## kevbart (19. Juli 2006)

Schönen guten Morgen, wünsche ich Euch.

Ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs und hab es, nachdem es scheinbar endlos bergauf ging, auf einem schönen Singletrail laufen lassen können. 

Als mein Tacho sich bei 50 bis 60 km/h eingependelt hat, kam mir mal kurz der Gedanke: "was würde Dir eigentlich passieren, wenn Du Dich jetzt langlegst?"

Tja, was passiert da bzw. könnte passieren? Also ich glaube, da geht einiges. Von "gar nichts" bis ... ist wohl alles drin. 

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich mich am besten schützen könnte.

1. Möglichkeit: Sich nicht auf schwieriges Terrain wagen
2. Möglichkeit: Langsam fahren
3. Möglichkeit: Schützen 
4. Möglichkeit: Kombination aus 1+2+3

Denke ersthaft darüber nach mir einen Rücken-Protektor zu kaufen. Hab ein Schild mit Träger im Auge (also keine Weste), den ich dann sowieso auch fürs Skifahren benutzen könnte. 

Ist das albern oder fahrt ich auch mit einem Protektor? Ich fahre keinen Downhill, aber wo es bergauf geht, da geht es nun mal auch meist wieder bergab und richtig langsam ist man da nie.

Ich hab hier schon einiges zu dem Thema gelesen, aber wie mir scheint fahren nur die Downhill-Leute mit Protektoren.

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Gruß

Kevin

P.S.: Wer von Euch hat sich eigentlich mal richtig böse auf die Schnauze gelegt? Was ist passiert? Und wie ist das mit Klickpedalen, macht die Sache doch auch nicht ungefährlicher, oder?


----------



## TimTailor (19. Juli 2006)

HAllo,
ich habe mich letzten mit einem Oberarzt aus einer Unfallklinik unterhalten, der auch DH fährt.
Seiner Ansicht nach sind die Rückenprotektoren nicht notwendig, weil:
Die Wirbel sind dermassen stabil, ein auftreffen auf einen Stein kann einen Wirbel eigentlich nicht brechen, und schwere Rückenverletzungen entstehen durch ein Stauchen der Wirbelsäule. Dieses Stauchen der Wirbelsäule wird auch durch einen Protektor nicht vermieden. Wenn du Angst vor Prellungen an der Wirbelsäule hast, fahre einfach mit Rucksack/Camelbak. Mir reicht dieser Schutz vollkommen aus.

Viele Grüße Tim

P.S.
So, jetzt hackt auf mir rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobbi68 (19. Juli 2006)

Gut erkannt. Man muß nicht DH fahren um sich heftig auf die F**** packen zu können.

Ich habe mir auf einer meiner allerersten MTB-Touren (so um 1993 rum) das Knie geprellt, seit dem trage ich fast immer, wenn ich nicht ausschließlich Straße oder Forstautobahnen fahren will, Protektoren an Knie und Ellebogen. Und das hat sich bewährt - Das Aufstehen hinterher ist tatsächlich deutlich einfacher 

Muß ja nicht gleich die ganz dicke DH-Montur sein. Es giebt ja auch leichtere, mit denen man noch gut pedalieren kann.

Für den Rücken giebt's seit diesem Jahr übrigens den Deuter Attack - Bikerucksack mit integriertem Protektor. Zwar nur 5 Lieter Packvolumen, aber für ne Tagestour absolut ausreichend.


----------



## kevbart (19. Juli 2006)

@TimTailor

Also das muss ich sagen, finde ich sehr überraschend. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel vorstelle bei einer Abfahrt über den Lenker zu fliegen, auf dem Rücken lande und auf einen vielleicht spitzen oder scharfkantigen Stein aufschlage... oh je...

"Dieses Stauchen der Wirbelsäule wird auch durch einen Protektor nicht vermieden." Ich bin da ganz anderer Meinung. Nach einem Ski-Unfall meiner Schwester mit zwei gebrochenen Rückwirbeln (Sie muss einen Schutzengel gehabt haben, denn sie kann wieder Skilaufen, nach 8 Monaten Krankenhaus), den ich aus nächster Nähe beobachten konnte. Sie ist auf dem Bauch gefallen, bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit, und hat ein Hohlkreuz gebildet. Dabei brachen die Wirbel. Ein Protektor hätte dieses verhindert, da ein extremes Hohlkreuz aufgrund der reduzierten Flexibilität einfach nicht möglich ist... meine Meinung.

Werde doch nicht auf Dir rumhacken ;-)

@Nobbi68

Find ich interessant, aber Deinen Rücken schützt Du nicht oder hast Du diesen Rucksack? Was sind das für Protektoren, die für Inlineskater?

Das es nicht gleich die komplette Montur sein muss, ist klar, aber ich denke über den Schutz der wichtigsten Körperteile sollte man schon nachdecken. meiner Meinung nach sind das Kopf (steht außer Frage) und Rücken.

Welches sind denn die häufigsten Verletzungen beim Biken (kein Downhill)?


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2006)

kevbart schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist auf dem Bauch gefallen, bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit, und hat ein Hohlkreuz gebildet. Dabei brachen die Wirbel. Ein Protektor hätte dieses verhindert, da ein extremes Hohlkreuz aufgrund der reduzierten Flexibilität einfach nicht möglich ist.


ich denke, das siehst du falsch.


----------



## Mr.Dark (19. Juli 2006)

Protektoren sind für die Downhillfraktion notwendig. Jeder andere Biker sollte abwägen was er braucht. Einen Rückenprotektor halte ich eher für nicht notwendig, da man sich bei den Stürzen dann doch eher abrollt.

Ich persönlich fahre dann noch mit Schienenbeinprotektoren, wenn mich mal der Speed bergab reizt und es auch darauf ankommt ein paar Haken zu schlagen. Restliche Sachen sind meines Erachtens zwar Sinnvoll, wenn man stürzt, aber kosten auch unnötige Energiereserven diese zu Transportieren und mit denen dann auch noch einen Gipfel zu erklimmen.

Am besten ist es, man versucht so zu fahren, wie man es sich in seiner momentanen Verfassung zutraut und macht sich nichts vor. Wer schiss hat, das was passieren könnte, fährt einfach langsamer, verzichtet dabei aber auf den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit, landet aber auch nicht in der Klinik.


----------



## kevbart (19. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, das siehst du falsch.



Warum?


----------



## kevbart (19. Juli 2006)

Mr.Dark schrieb:
			
		

> kosten auch unnötige Energiereserven diese zu Transportieren und mit denen dann auch noch einen Gipfel zu erklimmen.
> 
> Am besten ist es, man versucht so zu fahren, wie man es sich in seiner momentanen Verfassung zutraut und macht sich nichts vor. Wer schiss hat, das was passieren könnte, fährt einfach langsamer, verzichtet dabei aber auf den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit, landet aber auch nicht in der Klinik.



So schwer sind die Dinger ja nun nicht. Ich glaube nur, dass sie vielleicht einfach nerven. Ist vielleicht wirklich sinnvoller einfach seine Geschwindigkeit so zu dosieren um bei einem Sturz nicht völlig doof dazu"stehen" . 

Würde gerne wissen ob sie von jemanden benutzt werden. Die Idee mit dem Rucksack find ich immer besser. Werde mir das mal überlegen.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2006)

fahre dann doch des öfteren mit schienbeinschonern (tsg),
ist einfach angenehmer,
wenn man mal vom pedal abrutscht.
neben helm aber keine weiteren schoner.

mußte für Dich abschätzen.
bringt ja auch schon was,
wenn Du dich etwas sicherer fühlst mit schutz.


----------



## Dumb (19. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mir das mit dem Rückenprotektor auch schonmal überlegt und finde dieser Bikerucksack ist ne richtig gute Idee. Allerdings kann man das Unfallrisiko auch sehr kleinhalten wenn man sich immer konzentriert und sozusagen "vorrausahnend" fährt d.h immer bedenken wie die Strecke weitergehen könnte, damit man bei einer doch etwas schärferen Kurve als man gedacht hat nicht einfach übers Ziel hinauszuschießen.

mfg Dumb


----------



## Nobbi68 (19. Juli 2006)

@Kevbart:

ja, etliche Jahre lang mit Skaterprotektoren - die BMXler haben Anfang der 90er meist auch nix anderes gehabt. Jetzt habe ich die aktuellen Freeride-protektoren von Dainese, die haben so ne Art Gelenk, dass man mit den Dingern hervorragend pedalieren kann und sind auch sonst von Passform und Belüftung so, wie ich mir das wünsche.

auf dem Rücken habe ich eigentlich immer einen Daypack - darunter einen Protektor ist doch recht unbequem. (Schon probiert - für's richtig Grobe habe ich noch so ein Protektoren-Jacket mit Rückenprotektor von Dainese). Aber unter dem Rucksach ist das nix. Leider gibt's diese Protektorenjacken auch nicht ohne Brustpanzer - weil sonst sind die hervorragend belüftet (Netzgewebe), tragen sich bequem und die Protektoren bleiben wirklich da, wo sie hin sollen. (auch an der Schulter). Und mit Brustpanzer ist das im Sommer uphill einfach zu warm. Ich überlege daher schon ne Weile, den Deuter Attack zu kaufen.

Naja - was die häufigsten Verletzungen angeht: Wenn Du die Frage stellst, bist Du offensichtlich noch nicht oft abgestiegen....

Auch kleinere Abstiege bringen fast immer Prellungen und oberflächliche Verletzungen von Hand/Ellebogen/Knie und Hüfte mit sich. An diesen Stellen helfen die dünnen Protektoren, die in erster Linie nur die Kraft flächig verteilen, schon recht gut. Grade die Kniescheibe und das Radiusköpfchen am Ellebogen (wo man üblicherweise drauf landet) liegen doch direkt unter der Haut und halten eigentlich ungeschützt nicht viel aus. Und mit einem dicken Knie im Gebirge kommt man nur noch schwer selber nach Hause.

Aber mach Dir nichts vor: Gegen größere Knochenbrüche bei Kollisionen mit einem festen Hinderniss oder Bandabrisse u. ä. giebts keine wirklich effektiven Protektoren (die man beim Biken auch tragen möchte). Die müßten von der Dicke her ganz anders ausgelegt sein, um richtig Energie aufnehmen zu können. Damit will ich nicht den Sinn von Protektoren an sich in Abrede stellen - nach meinem Motorradunfall 98 hatte ich trotz voller Protektorenausrüstung einen Bein- Schulter und Wirbelbruch. Dank der Schutzkleidung aber keinerlei sonstige Abschürfungen (und das bei Tempo >100km/h) Ohne die Schutzkleidung hätte ich sicher keine Stelle am Körper mehr gehabt, auf der ich hätte schmerzfrei liegen können. Bei Bikeunfällen mit höherer Geschwindigkeit (im dünnen Lycra-dress heißt das schneller als 30-40km/h) ist das auch nicht viel anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (19. Juli 2006)

kevbart schrieb:
			
		

> So schwer sind die Dinger ja nun nicht. Ich glaube nur, dass sie vielleicht einfach nerven. Ist vielleicht wirklich sinnvoller einfach seine Geschwindigkeit so zu dosieren um bei einem Sturz nicht völlig doof dazu"stehen" .
> 
> Würde gerne wissen ob sie von jemanden benutzt werden. Die Idee mit dem Rucksack find ich immer besser. Werde mir das mal überlegen.



Naja, ein halbes Kilo bringen die Schienenbeinschoner dann doch noch auf die Waage und es tritt sich erstmal ungewohnt, bzw. fühlt sich komisch an. Dann noch ´nen Rückenprotektor, Ellenbogenschützer, ´nen Fullface-Helm und noch die restlichen Krimskrams für ´nen Ausflug (Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Schlauch, etc...) und du hast ein paar Kilos mehr drauf.

Egal ich will meine Schienenbeinschoner (RaceFace DH) einfach nicht mehr missen. Heute morgen hats sich mal wieder bestätigt. Bin nicht über den Lenker gegangen, sonder das Bike unter mir Weg (unausgeschlafen sollte man keinen Wheelie auf  einem unbefestigten Waldweg machen). Schon lag ich da. Ne Schürfwunde in Höhe des Oberschenkelhalses und eine am Fußgelenk. Die linke Waade wurde zum Glück verschont, der tolle Schriftzug ist nun aber nicht mehr lesbar. Auf der nackten Haut hätte das aber nicht besser ausgesehen .

Trotzdem für einen Waldrodeo reicht meines Erachtens noch die Minimalausstattung (Helm + Langfingerhandschuhe und nach belieben Schienenbein- und/oder Ellenbogenschoner).

Macht auch bitte nicht alles von der Wirbelsäule abhängig. Das Teil ist stabil!!! Da gehören schon Kräfte dazu, um da etwas zu zerstören. Die Möglichkeit einer Rippenserienfraktur und dadurch eine Lungenverletzung oder Frakturen der Extremitäten sind auch vorhanden, von ausgeschlagenen Zähnen und blauen Flecken garnicht zu sprechen. Nicht das bald jeder Radfahrer mit einer Ritterrüstung auf dem Radl sitz. Also Primär einfach mal den Schädel schützen und dann nach belieben......


----------



## Röbu'G (19. Juli 2006)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit folgender Variante immer gut gefahren:

Bei einer Tour:
Als zusätzliche Ausrüstung nehme ich jeweils Knie/Schienbein- und Ellenbogenschoner mit (Fingerhandschuhe sollten Standart sein). Beim Hochfahren sind diese im Rucksack verstaut. Kommt eine längere Abfahrt, ziehe ich die Schoner an (kann mich geschwindigkeitstechnisch eh nicht beherrschen  ). Kleine Stürze kommen immer wieder vor und können bei viel Pech schwere Folgen haben! (Musste ich schon am eigenen Leib erfahren  )

Im Park:
Integral-Helm, Rückenpanzer, Knie/Schienbein- und Ellenbogenschoner.

Auf der Tour einen Rückenpanzer anzuhaben, halte ich auch für übertrieben. Wegen dem Gewicht der Schoner würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Soviel macht das nicht aus. Kommt hinzu, dass die Vorteile der Schoner bei einem Sturz die Nachteile des zusätzlichen Gepäcks bei weitem übertreffen.

Gruss
Röbu


----------



## Schlemil (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ein Freund von mir hat ein Oberteil von Heinecke (oder so ist ein Motorradausstatter). Ist ziemlich luftig und hat Protectoren an Schulter, Rücken und Elbogen). Er ist damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruss


----------



## TimTailor (19. Juli 2006)

Kann mir noch jemand lange Handschuhe empfehlen, die auch was einstecken kÃ¶nnen? Ich habe bisher nur die RÃ¶ckl mir Karbon AufsÃ¤tzen gefunden. Die wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen. 
Oder ist die Schutzwirkung so gut das sich die 50â¬ lohnen?
GrÃ¼Ãe Tim


----------



## kevbart (20. Juli 2006)

@all

Hm, also die meisten von Euch scheinen dann aber doch nicht ohne irgendeinen Schutz loszufahren. Denke mittlerweile auch, dass das mit dem Protektor vielleicht ein bißchen zu übertrieben ist, auch wenn es bestimmt nicht schaden könnte. Auf Schienbeinschoner oder ähnliches bin ich aber noch gar nicht gekommen. 

Wie gesagt, ich möchte das nur auf normale Touren beziehen, Downhill ist ne andere Geschichte.

Was mir aber jetzt viel mehr Sorgen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass ich wohl auch mal mit einem Sturz rechnen muss. Scheint ja hier schon jeden getroffen zu haben. Gut, ich bin auch schon ein paar mal gefallen... also eher umgefallen , weils entweder zu steil war oder ich an einer Kreuzung die Klickpedale vergessen hab (man war das peinlich . Was Schlimmeres ist aber, Gott sei Dank, nocht nicht passiert. Wenn ich nur an meine Pedale denke... und wenn ich da nicht raus komme, wenns kracht...

Danke schon mal an alle für die Geschichten und Informationen. 

Auf das wir alle gesund bleiben!

Viele Grüße

Kevin


----------



## kevbart (20. Juli 2006)

Nobbi68 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kevbart:
> 
> 
> Naja - was die häufigsten Verletzungen angeht: Wenn Du die Frage stellst, bist Du offensichtlich noch nicht oft abgestiegen....
> ...




Ne, noch nie. Fahr aber auch noch nicht so lange... wird aber anscheinend noch kommen, wenn ich das hier so lese  .

Mein Handgelenk hats auch schon vom permaneten Umfallen erwischt . Leichte Prellung denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevbart (20. Juli 2006)

NACHTRAG

@all

Gibt es eine Technik beim Stürzen? Mein ich ernst. Kenne das vom Skifahren, fahre jetzt seit 20 Jahren und da kann man das durchaus lernen (...aus Erfahrung). Also kontrolliert unkontrolliert Stürzen , geht das irgendwie?


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2006)

Nunja, wenn du das StÃ¼rzen vom skifahren kennst dann Ã¼bertrage die TechnikÂ..man muss denke ich einfach den Bewegungsablauf automatisch machenÂabrollen, nach MÃ¶glichkeit nicht mit den HÃ¤nden abfangen ÂuswÂ.! Sportarten in denen man Falltechniken Ã¼bt (Kampfsport zum Beispiel) sind sicherlich sehr nÃ¼tzlich und trainieren zusÃ¤tzlich den Gleichgewichtssinn!
Aber dumm fallen kann man immerÂ.hab ich letztes jahr erlebtÂ.butterweich abgestiegen und mitÂ´m Ellbogen auf ne Wurzel  Â.Ellbogen pfutsch ï ÂÂtja, gegen soÂ´n Pech kann man nix machen!

Achja zu den Protekoren! Wir fahren eigentlich alle mit Knie und Schienbeinprotektoren auf den Touren (bergauf halt im Rucksack), Ellbogenschutz tragen mancheÂich nicht mehr! RÃ¼cken finde ich auch Ã¼bertrieben, da reicht ein normaler Rucksack!!!
Zu den HandschuhenÂ.50Â fÃ¼rÂ´n Roeckl find ich bissl teuer! schau mal bei FOXÂich fahre seit Jahren die verschiedenen Sidewinder Modelle (gibtÂ´s die noch ) und die sind immer noch ganz! FÃ¼rÂ´n Sommer hab ichÂ´n Digit GloveÂauch super!
Hatte mir letzten die Race Face DH geholt, die sind nach 2-3 Monaten am Zeigefinger kaputt gewesenÂ.hab sie grad eingeschickt! sonst gibtÂ´s noch 661, Axo, Troy LeeÂ..einfach mal inÂ´n guten Bikeshop gehen und anprobieren!
Protektoren kann ich die Race Face nur empfehlenÂ.die rutschen absolut gar nicht, was ja bei anderen Herstellern schon ein Problem ist!

Zu deinem Clicki-ProblemÂ..stell sie halt am Anfang mal leichter ein, dann kommst du auch ruck zuck raus! Irgendwann geht das so automatisch wie das schalten beim Auto fahren! Ich bin bei StÃ¼rzen bisher immer aus den Clickies gekommen!!!

also dannn guten Flug


----------



## Mucki (20. Juli 2006)

Also, ich fahre meistens mit Knie/ Schienbeinprotektoren... hatte mir auch schon überlegt, evtl. noch leichte Ellbogenschoner anzuziehen, aber musss nicht... Und wegen dem Rückenschutz... Ein normaler Bikerucksack mit gefüllter Blase reciht in der Regel schon aus... ich hab mir aber vor einger Zeit den neuen Deuter Attack zugelegt.... is echt ne geniale Alternative und tut bei Stürzen ziemlich gut  Hab ich letztens ausprobiert...

Greetz Mucki

P.s. Fette Ritterrüstung brauchste nur zum DH-len


----------



## bomba0815 (23. Juli 2006)

kevbart schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen guten Morgen, wünsche ich Euch.
> 
> Ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs und hab es, nachdem es scheinbar endlos bergauf ging, auf einem schönen Singletrail laufen lassen können.
> 
> ...


 Aus Deinen Fragen lese das Du keine14 mehr bist und Du das weisst das Du sterblich bist. OK was kümmert es Dich dann was andere  machen?? Fahr doch so wie Du dich am besten fühlst und basta .. Das ist meine Meinung.
Ps. Ich bike mit Klickis besser und sicherer


----------



## ricktick (24. Juli 2006)

Am wichtigsten ist das Knie. Fälschlicher weise wird oftmals vermutet, dass es wichtig ist das Schienbein zu schützen, das ist Blödsinn.
Am Schinebein kann man sich zwar ordentlich weh tun, allerdings ist das ein eher kurzweiliges Problem, das tut ein paar Minuten weh dann ist wieder gut.
Echte Probleme kann man am Knie bekommen, hier kann man sich in der Tat richtig was kaputt machen.
Auf Schienbeinschoner verzichte ich auch beim DH fahren auch bei Rennen komplett, ich benutze nur noch Knieschoner.
Sowas wie das hier ---> http://bikehouse.org/shop/product_info.php?products_id=170 schützt perfekt, ist bequem und verrutscht nicht.


----------



## kevbart (27. Juli 2006)

Heute war es soweit. Voll aufs Knie, alles voller Blut, weil ich schön drauf rumgerutscht bin. Ursache weiß ich noch nicht. Jedenfalls war es in einer Kurve und mein Vorderrad ist weggegangen, entweder weil es beim Bremsen blockiert hat oder weil ich zu stark eingelenkt habe... bin mir nicht sicher... Ist aber nicht weiteres passiert... Glück gehabt... Ist aber ne ziemlich tiefe Wunde, muss mal gucken ob es vielleicht genäht werden muss... So muss mal aufhören, es tropft noch 

@ricktick

Stimme Dir voll zu


----------



## Paddinho (27. Juli 2006)

@kevbart: Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz 

Sowas in der Art is mir vor ner Woche auch passiert. Fahr nen Singletrail, komm von der Spur ab und will wieder drauf, da bricht beim Drauffahren auf die Erhöhung der Grund weg und mein Lenkerverkeilt sich. Hab an beiden Knien tiefe Schürfwunden. 
Was meine Kollegen erstaunten...die Wunden sind nicht unter sondern über der Kniescheibe ;-)

Für unsere Alpencross-Tour nächste Woche hab ich mir jetzt aber Knie- und Schienbeinschoner sowie Handgelenkschoner bestellt. Dann kann hoffentlich nix mher schiefgehen


----------



## pongi (27. Juli 2006)

handgelenk? kannst du damit noch fahren?


----------



## Paddinho (28. Juli 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> handgelenk? kannst du damit noch fahren?



Sind leider noch nicht angekommen...somit konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.

Die hier sind es:
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=270_75&products_id=9632

Werd sie mal anprobieren und schauen wie es funzt, ansonsten schick ich sie zurück


----------



## Fetz (28. Juli 2006)

Paddinho schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere Alpencross-Tour nächste Woche hab ich mir jetzt aber Knie- und Schienbeinschoner sowie Handgelenkschoner bestellt. Dann kann hoffentlich nix mher schiefgehen


Beim Alpencross ist doch eh defensives Fahren angesagt, da würde ich mir die Protektoren nicht antun. Natürlich kann immer was passieren, aber zum Bäcker nehme ich die ja auch nicht mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (28. Juli 2006)

kommt halt drauf an wie der weg zum bäcker aussieht *gg*


@paddino: die schoner sehen aus wie die die ich früher zum inlinen anhatte. probier sie mal aus, aber ich glaube nicht das man damit gescheit biken kann.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Alpencross ist doch eh defensives Fahren angesagt, da würde ich mir die Protektoren nicht antun...


alpencross ist doch erst mal auch nix anderes, als ein paar lange touren mehrere tage hintereinander. 
verstehe nicht, wieso die leute meinen, da immer mordsmässig aufrüsten zu müssen - fahrt ihr nicht den selben kram wie zuhause?


----------



## Fetz (28. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> alpencross ist doch erst mal auch nix anderes, als ein paar lange touren mehrere tage hintereinander.
> verstehe nicht, wieso die leute meinen, da immer mordsmässig aufrüsten zu müssen - fahrt ihr nicht den selben kram wie zuhause?


Was ist jetzt "da"?
Ich fahre / versuche zuhause sicherlich ganz andere Sachen als auf einem Alpencross oder einer mehrtägigen Tour. Schon allein deshalb, weil ich zuhause keinen 30l-Rucksack dabei und außerdem immmer die Hoffnung habe, zur Not in kurzer Zeit ärztlich versorgt werden zu können.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2006)

da in den alpen. 
bzw. "da" im sinne von panikkäufe kurz vorm alpencross.


----------



## gmozi (28. Juli 2006)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Wenn Du Dir bei nem bergabstück Gedanken darüber machst, was passiert wenn, dann fahr einfach langsamer!!

Stürze enstehen ja nicht weil plötzlich Gottes Hand kommt und Dich vom Rad fegt


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2006)

Als alter Hase lese ich diesen Threat mit einem Schmunzeln...  Ich fahre schon über 15 Jahre MTB, habe mir dabei auch schon ein paar Knochen gebrochen und trotzdem käme ich nicht auf die Idee, mehr Schutzausrüstung als Helm und Handschuhe zu tragen. Schon bei den Handschuhen trage ich im Sommer ausschliesslich kurz. 

Die Kunst des MTB Touren fahrens liegt doch auch darin, sein Können richtig einzuschätzen und die Fahrt dementsprechend zu gestalten. Ich kriege keinen Preis für 2 Minuten weniger Fahrzeit. Lieber bremse ich mal, als über meine Verhältnisse zu fahren. Bin doch am Geniessen, nicht auf der Flucht!


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Juli 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> @paddino: die schoner sehen aus wie die die ich früher zum inlinen anhatte. probier sie mal aus, aber ich glaube nicht das man damit gescheit biken kann.



Ich glaubs auch nicht - mit den Inlinerdingern kann man jedenfalls keinen Lenker mehr greifen

Es gibt durchaus fahrtaugliche Handgelenkschoner:






WTP Wristguard ausn BMX Shop.

Das ist im Prinzip einfach eine Bandage mit Klettverschluss und einem Loch. Daumen durchstecken, und dann je nach Bedarf weiter vorne/hinten fest/locker ums Handgelenk wickeln.
Hab ich mir mal wegen einer Handgelenksverletzung gekauft, funktioniert gut. Allerdings wird einem damit schweinisch heiss. Seitdem das Gelenk wieder funktioniert bin ich nicht mehr auf die Idee gekommen, die Teile anzulegen.




> Bin doch am Geniessen, nicht auf der Flucht!


 schliesst sich nicht aus, und Landschaft angucken kann man bergauf zur Genüge


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2006)

sagt mal - überquert ihr die alpen via bmx-bahnen?


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2006)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir noch jemand lange Handschuhe empfehlen, die auch was einstecken können? Ich habe bisher nur die Röckl mir Karbon Aufsätzen gefunden. Die wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.
> Oder ist die Schutzwirkung so gut das sich die 50 lohnen?
> Grüße Tim


Die Bikehandschuhe, die ich bisher so hatte, habe alle nicht besonders lange gehalten. Da habe ich mir ein Paar Westernhandschuhe aus weichem Leder gekauft, die sind einfach super und halten 1. mehr als Bikehandschuhen aus und 2. halten die Teile praktisch ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juli 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kunst des MTB Touren fahrens liegt doch auch darin, sein Können richtig einzuschätzen und die Fahrt dementsprechend zu gestalten. Ich kriege keinen Preis für 2 Minuten weniger Fahrzeit. Lieber bremse ich mal, als über meine Verhältnisse zu fahren. Bin doch am Geniessen, nicht auf der Flucht!




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


@kevbart
Ich kenne dein fahrtechnisches Vermögen nicht aber es klingt so, als hättest du noch keine große Erfahrung mit dem Mountainbike.
Wenn dem so ist, sollte man lieber defensiver fahren.
ich bin am Anfang die Trails auch nicht mit 30km runtergeknallt! 
Man sollte sich doch richtig einzuschätzen wissen und demnach seine Geschwindigkeit dem Terrain und seiner Fahrtechnik anpassen!
Das heißt doch nicht, dass man bei langsamerer Fahrt keinen Spaß haben kann!

Mit zunehmender Erfahrung und besserer Fahrtechnik kommt dann auch die höhere Speed und man traut sich auch schwierigere Passagen zu fahren.

Zu deinen Protektoren sei gesagt, dass ich einen Rückenpanzer für reine Touren viel zu übertrieben halte.
Ich habe zwar keinen aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man sich bei 30°C in diesem Sommer und dann noch uphill ziemlich quälen muss und einem die Suppe nur so runterläuft!

Deinen Äußerungen zur Folge, müsste man dann auch auf dem Weg zum Bäcker ein "Ganzkörperkondom" tragen. Denn selbst auf einer abschüssigen Asphaltstraße kann man hinfallen oder von Auto angefahren werden!
In der City trägst du doch auch keine Protektoren - oder?



Ich habe mich früher öfters mal auf die Fresse gelegt. Meistens einen Abflug über den Lenker gemacht.
Toi, Toi, Toi - alles ging immer recht glimpflich aus.
Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich einige Jahre Judo gemacht habe und instinktiv vielleicht richtig abgerollt bin.
Ich habe aber nie über einen Rückenpanzer nachgedacht.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir die Race Face Rally DH gekauft. (Schienbeinschoner). Die nehme ich immer mit, wenn ich weiß, dass es fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvoller wird.
Auf anderen Touren, wo ich weiß, dass die recht einfach zu fahren sind, lass ich die Dinger zu Hause!
Wenn ich die Schienbeinschoner aber an habe, heißt das nicht, dass ich es dann krachen lasse! Ich beschwöre keinen Sturz herbei, sondern fahre so, dass ich heil ankomme und wenn ich mir eine Stelle nicht zutraue, steige ich eben ab.

Langfingerhandschuhe habe ich aber immer an, auch im Sommer. Damit habe ich besseren Grip am Lenker und Bremse.


Empfehlenswert zur Verbesserung deiner Fahrtechnik ist auch ein Fahrtechnikseminar!
Ich habe mal eines bei der MTB-Academy unter der Leitung von Stephan Hermann gemacht und muss sagen, dass mich das enorm weiter gebracht hat.


In diesem Sinne
- Happy Trails -

Gruß, Volker


----------



## kevbart (29. Juli 2006)

@Paddinho



			
				Paddinho schrieb:
			
		

> @kevbart: Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz
> 
> Für unsere Alpencross-Tour nächste Woche hab ich mir jetzt aber Knie- und Schienbeinschoner sowie Handgelenkschoner bestellt. Dann kann hoffentlich nix mher schiefgehen



Schmerz, was ist das? Mein Bruder war dabei und hat sich geärgert, dass er soweit hinter mir war und nix gesehen hat... könnte daran liegen, dass er nicht ganz so schnell war und somit nicht auf die Nase gefallen ist . Er meinte nur: "Jetzt bist Du ein richtiger Biker!" 

Interessant war, ist mir im nachhinein aufgefallen, dass meine Schuhe aus den Klickpedalen gekommen sind...

Wo und was hast Du bestellt? Suche gerade.

@Trailhunter72

Ne, ich fahre wirklich noch nicht so lange MTB, aber ich vergleich es mittlerweile eine wenig mit dem Skifahren und da halte ich Rückenprotektoren für sehr sinnvoll (daher die Idee). Meine Meinung hat sich aber in den letzten Tagen ein wenig geändert. Finde es mittlerweile auch übertrieben einen Rückpanzer zu benutzen, sondern erachte es auch als sinnvoller seinen Fahrstil oder sein Fahrkönnen nicht zu überschätzen und schwierigeres Gelände dementsprechend zu meiden und vorsichtiger zu befahren. Aber ein Restrisiko bleibt anscheinend, wenn ich [email protected] Beitrag lese, der ja trotz angepasster Fahrweise sich schon des öfteren Knochen gebrochen hat... 


@[email protected]

Du sagst, das Du Dir in Deinem 15jährigen MTB-Leben schon ein paar Knochen gebrochen hast. Auf der anderen Seite sagst Du auch, dass Du immer Deinem Können entsprechend fährst und kein Wettrennen bestreitest. Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass Deine Unfälle nur durch Dritte oder technische Defekte entstanden sind? .


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Juli 2006)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir noch jemand lange Handschuhe empfehlen, die auch was einstecken können? Ich habe bisher nur die Röckl mir Karbon Aufsätzen gefunden. Die wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.
> Oder ist die Schutzwirkung so gut das sich die 50 lohnen?
> Grüße Tim



guck mal beim roseversand, da gibt es die roach-handschuhe mit carbonknöchelschutz für 36 euro. haben zwei jahre gehalten. jetzt habe ich schicke von fox mit lederinnenhand und ohne knöchelschutz, hoffe das geht auch.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2006)

kevbart schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> 
> Du sagst, das Du Dir in Deinem 15jährigen MTB-Leben schon ein paar Knochen gebrochen hast. Auf der anderen Seite sagst Du auch, dass Du immer Deinem Können entsprechend fährst und kein Wettrennen bestreitest. Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass Deine Unfälle nur durch Dritte oder technische Defekte entstanden sein? .


schön wär's  Natürlich nicht. Nur weil ich keine Protektoren trage heisst das nicht, dass ich nie stürzte oder nur in Zeitlupe rumfahre. Stürze gehören nun mal zum mountainbiken. Technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen sind sehr reizvoll und machmal, da überschätzt man sich dann halt doch  . Das merkt man dann hinterher... Meist läuft es ja glimflich ab und es setzt nur ein paar Kratzer oder Schürfungen ab. In 15 Jahren habe ich mir bei drei oder vier Stürzen etwas gebrochen. Weder Rippen, noch Finger und Schlüsselbein hätten von Schienbein- und Ellbogenschoner etwas profitiert. Deshalb denke ich noch immer, dass für den "normalen" Touren-Biker Helm und Handschuhe ausreichen.


----------



## kevbart (29. Juli 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb denke ich noch immer, dass für den "normalen" Touren-Biker Helm und Handschuhe ausreichen.



Denke ich mittlerweile auch. Da ich aber jetzt schon anfange mich an meine Grenzen heranzutasten, was nicht heißt "besonders schnell bergab", sondern einfach dass das Gelände schwieriger wird (felsiger etc. ), werde ich mir auf jeden Fall etwas für meine Knie kaufen. Mein erster "schwerer" Unfall zog diese in Mitleidenschaft und meine kleinen "Umfaller" hatten auch meist Auswirkungen auf diese Region. Werde diese dann aber nicht immer tragen, sondern nur, wenn ich weiß, ich könnte sie vielleicht gebrauchen.

Werde mich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion verabschieden, falls es aber was schönes zu erzählen gibt, steig ich wieder ein.

Danke allen für Ihre Beiträge und wünsche Euch weiterhin eine gute Fahrt.

Viele Grüße

Kevin


----------



## ultraschwer (1. August 2006)

Komisch. ich fahr schwierige Stellen eher schneller als langsamer.
Wenn ich sie schnell packe traue ich mich dann auch ans langsamerfahren.

Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. 
Allerdings müsste man da >schwierig< definieren.

Für mich eher verblockt mit Stufen. Und da ist langsamfahren kontraproduktiv.

Bekannter von mir entwickelt Motorradprotektoren die in die Kleidung
gesteckt werden. Das ganze aus zähem Schaum. Im Motorradbereich
räumt er damit sämtliche Testsiege ab. 

Bin selber mal beim Manual auf den Ars.. gefallen - dank des Steißbeinprotektors in meiner Hose wars folgenlos.

Diese ganzen DH Panzer halte ich für Normalos für ungeeignet.
Zumal diese den Stoß nur auf eine größere Fläche verteilen, aber
die Energie nicht oder kaum verringern.

Meine Meinung
ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (1. August 2006)

die energie verringern ist auch sehr schwer, dazu würde man eine knautschzone benötigen.
aber die energie auf eine größere fläche zu verteilen ist eine sehr gute methode


----------



## kevbart (1. August 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen DH Panzer halte ich für Normalos für ungeeignet.
> Zumal diese den Stoß nur auf eine größere Fläche verteilen, aber
> die Energie nicht oder kaum verringern.
> 
> ...



Aber genau das ist doch der Sinn. Weil, wie schon erwähnt, keine Knautschzone.


----------



## >Helge< (3. August 2006)

Ich habe eigentlich auf jeder Tour Bein- und Ellebogen Protektoren dabei, die ich wenn ich es für nötig halte anziehe!
Für den Rücken reicht da ein guter Trinkrucksack, ich habe den Havoc von Camelbak: der ist sehr stabil, dank Cordura und man kann die Protektoren befestigen.

Bezüglich der Schoner:

1. ich finde die Dinger stören nicht im geringsten, weder im/am Rucksack, noch beim fahren

2. wenn ich falle stehe ich meist wieder auf und kann die Stelle gleich nochmal probieren

3. "dumm" stürzen kann man immer, auch ohne schnell zu sein
    Wobei dann auch Protektoren nicht unbedingt helfen müssen.

Im Bikepark natürlich die komplette Montur: Fullface, JAcket, Beinschoner.

Mit Klickies fahre ich nicht mehr, da ich mit Flatpedalen schneller vom Rad komme und mich so wohler fühle.

Am Ende soll halt jeder das machen was er für sich am besten findet!


----------



## Paddinho (3. August 2006)

So, hab meine Sachen bei bike-components (Schien- sowie Knieprotektor & Handgelenksschoner) abbestellt, nachdem ich seit letzter Woche Montag (24.07.) nix mehr von denen gehört hab...und ich brauch die Dinger morgen.

Werd heut mal in nen Bikeladen fahren und schauen ob die welche da haben...


----------



## pongi (3. August 2006)

kann man am havoc eigentlich einen fullface befestigen?


----------



## Spreak (3. August 2006)

bomba0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Ich bike mit Klickis besser und sicherer



Warum das? Habe NOCH keine Klicks, aber in nächster Zeit kommen welche. Ich war immer der meinung das man sich ohne Klicks besser abfangen kann. Irre ich mich wohl scheinbar?!


Das mit den Knieschonern Leuchtet ein


----------



## >Helge< (3. August 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> kann man am havoc eigentlich einen fullface befestigen?



Kann man!

Es sind Schlaufen vorhanden um den Fullface statt in dem Netz oben drauf am Kinnschutz festzumachen, damit die anderen Schlaufen dann nicht lose runterhängen und sich irgendwo verhaken oder aber man rollt sie auf und fixiert sie mittels Klettbändern!

ALles in allem echt klasse der HAvoc!


----------



## Timmö__ (3. August 2006)

Mir reichen Helm, Schienbeinschoner und Handschuhe... Schienbeinschoner sind aber auch ganz praktisch wenn man durch brennnessel fährt ^^


----------



## pongi (8. August 2006)

gibt es eigentlich einen onlineshop wo man den havoc bzw die rücksäcke von dakine bekommt? der apex bzw nomade sollen ja auch recht gut sein.


----------



## >Helge< (8. August 2006)

http://www.yatego.com/index.htm?sid=04Y1155064322Ybee4b2e3a8c918a69f&cl=mallsearch&tab=shopping&std=1&startCat=&query=camelbak+havoc&catonly=false&x=0&y=0

http://froogle.google.de/froogle?q=camelbak+havoc&btnG=Froogle-Suche&hl=de

http://sport.search.ebay.de/camelbak-havoc_Radsport_W0QQbsZFindenQQcatrefZC6QQfgtpZQQfposZ56564QQfromZR2QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQlopgZQQsacatZ9192QQsadisZ200QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown

http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp?suche=camelbak+havoc&image1.x=53&image1.y=7

Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer! 

Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche den Havoc 2006 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (8. August 2006)

die modelle von da kine sollen ja auch sehr gut sein. muss mal schauen, purzeltag steht auch vor der türe.


----------



## Mugnog (9. August 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> die modelle von da kine sollen ja auch sehr gut sein. muss mal schauen, purzeltag steht auch vor der türe.



Wenn Du nicht viel Volumen brauchst, kann ich Dir diesen empfehlen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Deuter-Rucksack-Attack-Mountainbiker-NEU-Versand-frei_W0QQitemZ190018200649QQihZ009QQcategoryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Habe ihn zwar nicht selbst, doch schon in der Hand gehabt und hinterließ einen guten Einruck, speziell in Hinsicht Rückenprotektor (wobei hier ja wilde Theorien von downhillenden OÄ vertreten worden sind....) und Verstauen der restlichen Protektoren. Gut, vom Design gibt er nicht wirklich viel her und ein DaKine ist bestimmt stylischer, doch die Vernunft, jaja.


----------



## kevbart (10. August 2006)

Wollte mich ja melden, falls es was zu erzählen gibt...

Hatte heute zwei Abflüge über den Lenker innerhalb von 15 Minuten. War Gott sei Dank nicht alleine unterwegs. Bis auf ein paar Schürfwunden ist nix passiert... allerdings hats meinen Hinterbau erwischt  Alles krum und schief, so dass ich mich aus dem Wald abholen lassen musste.

Hatte erst gestern meinen neuen Fahrradträger am Auto montiert. Hat sich heute schon nützlich machen können.

Morgen gehts zum Händler, hoffentlich wirds nicht so teuer...


----------



## Stiernacken (10. August 2006)

ich wart noch auf meine Schienbein/Knieschoner.
so n Pedal im Bein is echt blöd. die schlimmste Verletzung hatte ich aber lustigerweise noch nich im Schienbein, sondern in der Wade, als ich mein rad mit nem platten Hinterreifen den DH runtergeschoben hab und da hängen blieb  
Aber was noch viel blöder ist, sind die ganzen Brennnesseln im Wald! Da fährt mer mal ne Runde durchs Grüne und schon is die komplette Haxe rot und juckt und brennt ^^ also allein dafür find ich die Teile schon sinnvoll


----------



## guhl (28. August 2006)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Seiner Ansicht nach sind die Rückenprotektoren nicht notwendig, weil:
> Die Wirbel sind dermassen stabil, ein auftreffen auf einen Stein kann einen Wirbel eigentlich nicht brechen, und schwere Rückenverletzungen entstehen durch ein Stauchen der Wirbelsäule. Dieses Stauchen der Wirbelsäule wird auch durch einen Protektor nicht vermieden.



MIR hat ein Unfallchirurg aus einem hiesigen Krankenhaus genau das Gegenteil erzählt  Nicht dass ein protektor Stauchungen verhindert - aber dass er Stoßbelastungen sehr gut abfangen kann, die auch zu schweren Verletzungen führen können. IMHO geht es auch darum, dass deine Wirbelsäule nicht an Kanten o.ä. "abknickt". 

Wie dem auch sei, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied   Aufm Bike hab ich den Protector nicht an. Auf der Skipiste nicht mehr ohne - ich fühl mich sogar wesentlich besser damit. Komisches Gefühl, auf jeden Fall fehlt was, wenn ich ohne fahr. 

Um noch weiteren Diskussionsstoff zu liefern: Bis heute ist die Wirksamkeit (Senkung der tödlichen Unfälle) von Helmen nicht wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen. Die einen Studien behaupten dies, die anderen Studien das Gegenteil...


----------



## pongi (28. August 2006)

sagen wir es mal so. schaden wird er nicht


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (23. Februar 2007)

Warum Protektoren?
Detaillierte Argumentation für möglichst viel Plastik!

...ich werde jedenfalls keinen meiner Protektoren ausziehen, bevor ich mich das nächste mal mit Anlauf in den Schotter werfe...


----------



## DH-Ralli (23. Februar 2007)

Schmunzel... obwohl ich nun schon ein bisschen hier dabei bin, erstaunen mich doch immer noch, wie unterschiedlich mountainbiken sein kann.

Meine Meinung: 
- wenn das Sturzrisiko / -wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist (z.B. Bikepark) -> Protektoren
- wenn gering, genügen Helm und (kurze) Handschuhe

Zur allergrössten Not einfach mal etwas vorsichtiger fahren 

Ganz nebenbei: manchmal können Protektoren auch ein trügerisches Sicherheitsgefühl vermitteln. Denn so ein Handgelenk kann trotz eines Rückenpanzers mal schnell brechen.

Zur diskutieren Sturztechnik: bei einem völlig unvermittelten Sturz, bei dem unglücklicherweise noch sehr hohe Kräfte wirken, mag ich bezweifeln, dass man hier noch eine Sturztechnik anwenden kann.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. Februar 2007)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Schmunzel... obwohl ich nun schon ein bisschen hier dabei bin, erstaunen mich doch immer noch, wie unterschiedlich mountainbiken sein kann.
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> - wenn das Sturzrisiko / -wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist (z.B. Bikepark) -> Protektoren
> ...



Zur Sturztechnik. Wenn man die Technik verinnerlicht hat wendet man sie instinkiv an. Man muss nur genug Zeit dafür haben die Arme entsprechend zu beugen. Wenn man natürlich mit dem VR an nem Fels weggrutscht hilft auch kene Sturztechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (28. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht für einige interessant ? und vielleicht zum Thema passend ?

Bei Aldi gibt es z.Z. Rückenprotektoren im Angebot für 19,90 

Habe die gleich mal anprobiert und würde sagen das die Dinger garnicht so schlecht sind und sich auch bei gekrümmten Rücken nicht negativ bemerkbar machen.

Nur so nebenbei...


----------



## Michel-DH-63 (28. Februar 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> HAllo,
> ich habe mich letzten mit einem Oberarzt aus einer Unfallklinik unterhalten, der auch DH fährt.
> Seiner Ansicht nach sind die Rückenprotektoren nicht notwendig, weil:
> Die Wirbel sind dermassen stabil, ein auftreffen auf einen Stein kann einen Wirbel eigentlich nicht brechen, und schwere Rückenverletzungen entstehen durch ein Stauchen der Wirbelsäule. Dieses Stauchen der Wirbelsäule wird auch durch einen Protektor nicht vermieden. Wenn du Angst vor Prellungen an der Wirbelsäule hast, fahre einfach mit Rucksack/Camelbak. Mir reicht dieser Schutz vollkommen aus.
> ...



Bist du sicher das das der Oberarzt war??? 

Das war bestimmt ein Terminator des Typs T-800 Modell 101 

organisches Gewebe über einem metallischen Endoskelett.

 



Sorry, aber die Aussage von dem Arzt ist totaler Müll.


----------



## Mr.Dark (1. März 2007)

Naja,

da ich ein paar Jahre Rettungsdienst-Erfahrung habe und daher auch behaupten kann, dass ich gute nicht-ärztliche anatomische Kenntnisse besitze, kann ich sagen, dass bei einem Sturz mit Rückenprotektor man mehr die Wucht des Aufpralles auf eine größere Fläche verteilt. Vor einer Fraktur der Wirbelkörper oder einer Stauchung schützt dieser nicht vollends.

Soll bedeuten, dass man ohne Schutz stürzen kann und es passiert glücklicherweise nichts. Man kann aber auch mit ´nem Protektor stürzen und nachher eine Querschnittslähmung haben. Trotzdem, besser ein wenig Schutz als keiner. Im Gelände sind bei mir Helm, Schienenbeinschoner und Ellenbogenschonder pflicht! Auf dem Rücken thront der Camelback Havoc, ob mich dieser aber bei einem Abflug vor schwerwiegenden Verletzungen in der Rückenpartie bewahrt, bezweifle ich!


----------



## Jocki (2. März 2007)

So ein Rückenprotektor ist sicher nicht schlecht. Sinnvoll wäre aber auch eine ausgeprägte Rückenmuskulatur. Da siehts bei vielen radlern eher schlecht aus.
Ne gute Beweglichkeit hilft auch um Verletzungen vorzubeugen.(Da bin ich leider ganz schlecht)

Wer mal in den genuss kam dem österreichischen Skiteam beim Athletiktraining zuzusehen weiss was ich meine.
Die Jungs kriegen sogar noch nen spagat hin und schwächlich sind die auch nicht gerade.
Dafür stehen die nach nem heftigen Einschlag auch ganz entspannt wieder auf.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoPvAYaU_YQ&mode=related&search=
Achja, der kam da mit ca 100km/h angeflogen.
Nen Rückenprotektor tragen die zwar auch, aber ob der allein da geholfen hat?

Ich hätt ja gern nen relativ leichten Protektor denn man auch mal beim Rennradfahren unter dem Trikot tragen kann, ohne dass man zu tode kocht.
Weiß da wer was?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (2. März 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach kann ein Rückenprotektor nicht schaden.
Ich bentutze einen von Rossignol der eigentlich zum Ski- und Snowboard-Fahren gedacht ist. Trägt sich wie ein gewöhnlicher Rucksack und fällt unter dem Trikot kaum auf.
Vor einer angesprochnen Stauchung der Wirbelsäule würde er mich wohl nicht bewahren, aber vor allem anderen!
Ansonsten trage ich RaceFace DH Beinprotektoren und Ellbogenschützer von Rollerblade (die ich noch vom Skaten habe) und natürlich einen Helm.

Ein Arzt der einen Protektor jeglicher Art bei einem Sport wie unserem für überflüssig erklärt, scheint Angst vor Patientenmangel zu haben.


----------



## pongi (2. März 2007)

ist wie mit dem helm bzw gurt im auto. man braucht sowas sicher nicht bei jedem crash, aber schaden wird es keinesfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. März 2007)

Helm - Sowieso.

Handschuhe - Im Winter lang, sommer kurz. Können auch die billigen ausm Aldi sein - selbst die Teuren Röckl gehen flott kaputt.

Brille - sowieso. 

Rücken - hab immer nen Deuter Rucksack an.

Falls es länger irgendwo runter geht, Knie/Schienbeinschoner und Ellbogenschoner/Unterarm von TSG. Die haben mein Sicherheitsgefühl deutlich erhöht, da ich mir mit sowas keine Gedanken machen muss, irgendwo auf Steine aufzuschlagen.

Wobei ich das TSG Zeug jedoch nicht optimal find. Es passt zwar 1A. Es ist jedoch sehr warm drunter und dauert lang anzuziehen. Deswegen denk ich, mal für nen 10er ne Packung Inline-Protektoren auszuprobieren. Oder vielleicht nur Knie/Ellbogengelenk-Schoner. Wie schon im THread erwähnt: Die besten Protektoren helfen nix, wenn man sie nicht an hat. Und die bösesten Dinge, die man sich am meisten verletzt sind einfach: Handgelenk/Knie/Ellbogen/Kopf.

Fürs Handgelenk gibts im MTB-Bereich aber nix sinnvolles, was auch gleichzeitig nicht behindert.

SPezielle rückenProtektoren würd ich mir überlegen, wenn ich irgendwo runterspringe. Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist warum z.B. die Leut die Rampen fahren, Airs machen, egal was.. nicht mal RÜckenschutz an haben.. Egal. "Kein Schutz, kein Mitleid"


----------



## Machiavelli (2. März 2007)

Für CC oder normales Tourenfahren reichen meiner Meinung nach Helm und Handschuhe.

Bei anspruchsvollen Trails, Freeridetouren oder wenn ich mal Fahrtechnik übe finde ich leichte Protektoren schon sinnvoll.
Insbesondere Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren machen Sinn. Mich ärgern immernoch die Narben, die mein armes Schienbein verunstalten, weil ich einmal drauf verzichtet habe.

Nachdem es mich Anfang des Jahres, wegen einer undichten HR-Bremse übelst beim Manualen zerlegt hat habe ich mir vor zwei Wochen noch eine AXO-Protektorenweste geholt. Ist federleicht, schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht ein und ist kaum zu spüren. Müsste mich nur mal durchringen die auch häufiger anzuziehen.


----------



## pongi (2. März 2007)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Insbesondere Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren machen Sinn. Mich ärgern immernoch die Narben, die mein armes Schienbein verunstalten, weil ich einmal drauf verzichtet habe.
> 
> N



Oh ja. davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen. Und was habe ich gefährliches gemacht? Auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele mit der Freundin einen Drop mitgenommen, abgerutscht vom Pedal und es hat gesifft. Nie wieder spring ich vom Bordstein ohne Schoner.


----------

